# IPad/Carputer



## stryfe (Sep 28, 2009)

Wasn't sure where to post this....

First iPad Car Installation [VIDEO]

I'm curious to see the end result once they have the amp and everything else hooked up.....It seems like the options are endless.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

stryfe said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this....


Could have posted it here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-fabrication/78903-first-ipad-integration-car.html


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## audionublet (Jun 9, 2009)

First thing that came to mind the second I saw the iPad, months ago ... was a molded in-dash car-puter.


----------

